# Where to buy Embroidery Supplies??



## tippmann5969 (Jan 16, 2013)

Where are the best places to buy embroidery thread? I am currently using Robison-anton thread and im not finding many suppliers that have real good prices and a one stop shop


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

Gunold Wholesale Embroidery Thread & Embroidery Supplies


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

For supplies I have used AllStitch with no complaints, however I am not sure if they sell that brand of thread.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you can buy direct from R&A or i believe crystal thread sells that brand also.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

I use Madeira for one stop shopping.
Thread, Backing, Needles, Bobbins all under one roof.
But the real reason is I like their thread the best.


----------



## tippmann5969 (Jan 16, 2013)

im new to embroidery we just got a babylock 10 needle in our shop im not dead set on Ra THREAd thats just the only thing i have used does anyone have any recomendations on other threads to use or to stay away from? ive been looking on ebay and see lots of thread lots on there with like 120+ cones for like $128 one of the makes is threads r us anyone bought any of these??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

tippmann5969 said:


> im new to embroidery we just got a babylock 10 needle in our shop im not dead set on Ra THREAd thats just the only thing i have used does anyone have any recomendations on other threads to use or to stay away from? ive been looking on ebay and see lots of thread lots on there with like 120+ cones for like $128 one of the makes is threads r us anyone bought any of these??


light your money on fire instead. you will enjoy it more. 

you need quality materials to put out a quality product.


----------



## tippmann5969 (Jan 16, 2013)

who do you go through bikini?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would suggest either Madeira or Gunold Poly Thread. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Be careful with ebay thread. It could be old thread. I quit worrying about spending an extra 50 cents or so on a cone of thread when I realized that it only amounted to an extra 1/100th of a cent per yard. There are better ways to save money/cut costs.
I feel the same way about buying cheap shirts. Unless you are buying huge quantities if 8 or 10 cents makes that much difference maybe you would be better off finding another line of work.
I would rather my customer say that they received a nice quality shirt than complain about the cheap piece of [email protected]#%.
Bad experiences travel around town faster than good ones do.
Sorry for the rant but that's the way I feel and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Point Distributors wholesales RA thread and backings.


----------



## EmbroidChickie (Apr 3, 2013)

Madeira... Get everything in one shot. Altho the shop (they do a ton of screen printing and put shirt orders in daily) will order thread (always Madeira Polyneon) from Anvil. I put an order in weekly most of the time. For backing, thread, needles...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

tippmann5969 said:


> who do you go through bikini?


We have direct accounts with Madeira and R&A. Either is a good product.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I use Isacord which is a German thread too. It's great quality but not quite as nice a sheen as some of the others. I get it for like $8 a big spool at sewingmachine.com but I don't shop online. I go to the Atlanta store. I would stay away from the discount ebay no name brands. Before I had a commercial machine I used a Husqvarna and it would use these discount threads. But they shred like nuts in my commercial machine. I don't even use Marathon which is a decent thread. But compared to the Isacord it unravels and isn't near as strong.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Isacord is the strongest thread I have tested and my second favorite thread. 

I like the look of the shine of Madeira better, which is why I use it, but Isacord would be my second choice and it is a great product.

Isacord ran good in production with no thread breaks at high speeds. Tensions on their thread were not as smooth as Madeira but the thread is super strong. 

Funny were talking shine when recently I have done some projects with the Madeira Frosted Matt and we really like the frosted matt thread, Which has No Shine at all.

Madeira & Isacord, (German threads)
Groz-Beckert & Schmetz (German Needles)
ZSK (German Machines)

Funny, we ended up being a all german made shop !


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

tippmann5969 said:


> who do you go through bikini?


Allstitch has free shipping on orders over $200. We like them, great service. We also buy direct from Madeira and R&A


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

My shelf I used only Madeira thread . I buy my from sewmanyparts.com . I have two baby lock machines and have no trouble with Madeira thread. Large spool is around 7.45 .


----------

